# Solved: Font size in ipad mini



## theoldmole (Jul 13, 2004)

My wife just got an ipad mini, and now she can't read her hotmail. The text is too small. She opens hotmail through Safari. 

I opened her hotmail through chrome, and changed the setting at the bottom of the page to PC, and now she can magnify or shrink the screen by two-finger pinching and widening but that's not the best solution either, because now she has to scroll back and forth to read an email. I'm looking for a solution, or an app, that will allow her to change the font size in hotmail.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Why not use the built-in Mail program?


----------



## theoldmole (Jul 13, 2004)

Simple solution that worked. Thanks.


----------

